# The BT Coastal Station Humber Radio - May 2016



## jsp77 (May 24, 2016)

This is another place a stumbled upon whilst being away for a few days. At first i didn't have a clue as to what this building was until I had a quick search. The land is currently up for sale with a view to be redeveloped to house 40 static caravans. 

*History*


https://flic.kr/p/H4a3Ah https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/​Humber Radio December 1927.

Humber Radio commenced operations on 7th December 1927 as a new station in new buildings at Trusthorpe near Mablethorpe, equipped with the latest communications technology, taking over from the former Grimsby Radio and continuing that station's callsign of GKZ.


https://flic.kr/p/HqtES9https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Operator Charlie Anderson taken in 1936. He later became Officer In Charge

The new station was built in close proximity to the sea, it's site having been partly chosen to provide a good location for a direction finder (DF) installation covering the River Humber area. The buildings were of a similar design to the flank stations at North Foreland GNF and Cullercoats GCC. The new station opened with a compliment of 11 staff comprised of nine Radio Officers, a Handyman and the Officer in Charge/Station Manager.

It closed 30th June 2000. 

*on with the photos*​

1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking

here's a link for some more history 

http://coastradio.intco.biz/uk/gkz/

http://www.coastalradio.org.uk/ukstations/humber/humber.html


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

Bit different that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2016)

That's a bit good, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (May 24, 2016)

What's the cross cut outs in the floor pic 7 all about?


----------



## jsp77 (May 24, 2016)

Bones out said:


> What's the cross cut outs in the floor pic 7 all about?



I have just had a look and looks to be part of the old operations room. I have found a photo from 1994 showing the cut outs in the floor.


https://flic.kr/p/HqZND1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

check out the second link to see the ops room, it looks to have been used to run cables for powering up the old equipment in the earlier years.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 25, 2016)

Bet that was a hive of activity in it's day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (May 25, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> I have just had a look and looks to be part of the old operations room. I have found a photo from 1994 showing the cut outs in the floor.
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/HqZND1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> ...



Ah yes - sorry I never checked the link out. Really interesting. That man closest the camera would be crucified now by H&S looking at his posture!


----------



## Potter (May 26, 2016)

This should be some form of museum.


----------



## Rubex (May 26, 2016)

Great report and nice pics jsp77


----------



## wolfism (Jun 4, 2016)

Interesting stuff … there are a few derelict BT radio stations dotted around the coastline.


----------



## degenerate (Jun 5, 2016)

That's nice that, doesn't look too bashed up which is always a bonus


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Really cool! Lovely bit of history too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

